# Review Crew



## uscav8r (Jun 12, 2015)

What causes some members to have their Review Crew level listed below their username and others not?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> What causes some members to have their Review Crew level listed below their username and others not?



It's their choice.  It's also based on how many reviews you have submitted.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 12, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It's their choice.  It's also based on how many reviews you have submitted.


With respect to the former, I was curious as how to make one's choice (i.e., the User CP has a new checkbox that accompanied the new feature?). 

As to the latter, the tier level description is straightforward, considering Pedro47's (Veteran) and BobDE's (Rookie) posts above.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> With respect to the former, I was curious as how to make one's choice (i.e., the User CP has a new checkbox that accompanied the new feature?).
> 
> As to the latter, the tier level description is straightforward, considering Pedro47's (Veteran) and BobDE's (Rookie) posts above.



I believe that TUGBrian posted that you should contact him, if you wanted it removed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2015)

yep, if you dont want it displayed or its incorrect...email me and ill fix it for you!


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 16, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> yep, if you dont want it displayed or its incorrect...email me and ill fix it for you!


Cool! Email sent.


----------

